# I developed a new style of martial arts!



## Dmitriy (Apr 21, 2017)

It's called Jeet Tae Do. It's in honor of Jeet Kung Do.
It's decoded as the way of intercepting kick.

Behold!


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 21, 2017)

Jeet Tek Do?

When you say Jeet Kung Do, who or what are you referring to?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 21, 2017)

I might start the way of the head not intercepting the fist.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2017)

Here we go. Somebody please hold back the acupuncturist...


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 22, 2017)

Dang!  I needed this thread this morning!  Thanks All!


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 22, 2017)

Dmitriy said:


> It's called Jeet Tae Do. It's in honor of Jeet Kung Do.
> It's decoded as the way of intercepting kick.
> 
> Behold!


well what if he doesn't kick then what?


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 22, 2017)

Hmmm...

Member since 2012, with only this 1 single post? Something isn't making any sense here. Someone is using an alternate account, I think. You people have way too much time on your hands. Get off the internet and go train.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 22, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Member since 2012, with only this 1 single post? Something isn't making any sense here. Someone is using an alternate account, I think. You people have way too much time on your hands. Get off the internet and go train.


I always laugh when people say that. Get off the Internet and go train...well what are you doing right now then...and honestly there's no reason to take that tone here the op wasn't being offensive to anyone and seemed to just be making a joke.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Member since 2012, with only this 1 single post? Something isn't making any sense here. Someone is using an alternate account, I think. You people have way too much time on your hands. Get off the internet and go train.


Or someone who "lurks" and reads the forum, but never decided to post before.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 22, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> I always laugh when people say that. Get off the Internet and go train...well what are you doing right now then...and honestly there's no reason to take that tone here the op wasn't being offensive to anyone and seemed to just be making a joke.



Just know that I know.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 22, 2017)

I internet while i train by the way.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I internet while i train by the way. View attachment 20609


Jesus, there are some strange creatures in Australia.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm at work (center), hanging out in the parking lot doing security with my brothers Big Jon (left) and George "Rat" Adkins (right). We can internet too lol.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I internet while i train by the way. View attachment 20609


Nice to put a face


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 23, 2017)

What is interesting about this thread tho is that my style actually has a technique called Jeet Tek (the stopping kick). It happens to be one of my favorite techniques, simply because it is so natural to me and because it is meant to obstruct and off-set an opponent by using broken rhythm and nontelegraphic legwork. Does anyone else practice this technique? I'm sure someone does.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Nice to put a face



I am in my profile pic.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am in my profile pic.


Me too.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I internet while i train by the way. View attachment 20609


That's got to be embarrassing to your training partner, when you hold them in a submission and post something to MT while they tap out. Cold, bro.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am in my profile pic.


Me too.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am in my profile pic.


Whoa sir I apologize... I took that to be a tortoise


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Me too.


Yummm.. Porsche 550.. too lovely for words


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 23, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> What is interesting about this thread tho is that my style actually has a technique called Jeet Tek (the stopping kick). It happens to be one of my favorite techniques, simply because it is so natural to me and because it is meant to obstruct and off-set an opponent by using broken rhythm and nontelegraphic legwork. Does anyone else practice this technique? I'm sure someone does.


Yeah probably since all your stuff is just taken from other styles


----------



## Buka (Apr 23, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah probably since all your stuff is just taken from other styles



Just about all of our (American Karate) stuff is taken from other styles. We are such thieves!


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 23, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah probably since all your stuff is just taken from other styles



I took the 'jeet tek' from another style, which in turn took it from another style, so on and so forth. And if you reeeaaally want to get technical, I didn't 'take' anything. That would imply theft or stealing. I learned my stuff from qualified instructors, just like everyone else. I didn't take anything. It was given to me as a gift to help fill my arsenal. 

And actually, it wasn't even a gift. I had to pay for it (lol). The fact that I still use it is sort of like an unspoken way of showing respect for a very good teacher.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 23, 2017)

Buka said:


> Just about all of our (American Karate) stuff is taken from other styles. We are such thieves!


Not saying there's anything wrong with that but he asked if any other style did that move so of course they do...the style he learned it from uses it


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Whoa sir I apologize... I took that to be a tortoise



I am a turtle you damn racist.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> What is interesting about this thread tho is that my style actually has a technique called Jeet Tek (the stopping kick). It happens to be one of my favorite techniques, simply because it is so natural to me and because it is meant to obstruct and off-set an opponent by using broken rhythm and nontelegraphic legwork. Does anyone else practice this technique? I'm sure someone does.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I am a turtle you damn racist.


No way...I know turtles...I have turtles who are friends, they spend most all their time in or near the water. Not on the mats in a gym...you may turtle up as a ruse to confuse others...but you sir are a gym tortoise if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 23, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> What is interesting about this thread tho is that my style actually has a technique called Jeet Tek (the stopping kick). It happens to be one of my favorite techniques, simply because it is so natural to me and because it is meant to obstruct and off-set an opponent by using broken rhythm and nontelegraphic legwork. Does anyone else practice this technique? I'm sure someone does.


I'm not sure what that technique is. The name certainly isn't one we use, but most of the names I know are Anglicized translations of Japanese terms.


----------



## marques (Apr 23, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> What is interesting about this thread tho is that my style actually has a technique called Jeet Tek (the stopping kick). It happens to be one of my favorite techniques, simply because it is so natural to me and because it is meant to obstruct and off-set an opponent by using broken rhythm and nontelegraphic legwork. Does anyone else practice this technique? I'm sure someone does.


The side kick to the knee (as I found on YouTube)? 
No, not that kind of stopping kick. Actually, almost any kind of side kick. I am more the kind of 'frontal stopping kick'.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2017)

Danny T said:


> No way...I know turtles...I have turtles who are friends, they spend most all their time in or near the water. Not on the mats in a gym...you may turtle up as a ruse to confuse others...but you sir are a gym tortoise if I've ever seen one.



At least I could be considered a wurtle.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2017)

double post.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 24, 2017)

drop bear said:


> At least I could be considered a wurtle.


LOL...Wurtle, the Long Necked Turtle. ??


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 25, 2017)

Just to clarify (simply because I'm not sure if we're on the same technique or not), the Cantonese term "jeet tek" (stop kick or intercepting kick) is found in many Gung Fu systems- I think. I borrowed this kick from Jeet Kune Do, being one of the main kicking techniques in that school. Although there are many ways to deliver an "intercepting kick" (or stop kick), JKD-stylists tend to favor their frontleg for delivering low kicks to obstruct the opponent's movement in mid-step or mid-kick before they can even complete their actions. High kicks can be used to intercept the opponent's intentions, but they usually take longer to deliver unless you practice it for a while (I actually performed a high stop-kick tonight when sparring). Generally, JKD-stylists will use a low side-kick or low shuffling side-kick, an inside crescent kick (inverted hook-kick) or low hook-kick (this is usually called a low roundhouse kick in other MMA-styles), a low rearleg push-kick or frontleg push-kick to the opponent's shin or inner leg as soon as they go to step or kick. Their advance opens the door for a quick and disruptive stop-kick. Keeping it low to the opponent's shins and inner legs (or groin), this makes it faster and less telegraphic. It also enables you to close the gap very quickly, as the stop-kick becomes a bridge to the punching and trapping range almost instantaneously.


----------

